# ADF full of air and can't come down



## Ponyo456 (12 mo ago)

I have 2 african dwarf frogs in a 10g tank, one male and my newer female. I've never had any problems with my female (I theorize it may be because I got them from different pet stores) but my male on the other hand has had past issues. Recently he did get bloated but it went away in less than a week, I think he got sick from eating one of the neighboring guppy bodies. But last night I've started to notice him struggling to get to the bottom of the tank, floating back upwards. I read a few threads and thought he had inhaled too much air and would eventually release it and be fine. This morning I woke up to him at the top of the tank floating and his belly swelled with air. It looks very different from the bloat and now he can't get down at all. Can I make him release the air physically? I'd rather not but I'm very worried about his health. I can provide a picture if needed when I get home today.


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

You might get some helpful advice here, and I hope you do, but aquarium fish folks would be a good source of information too. Aquatic frogs are treated as fish, for most medical purposes. Most disease in captives is instigated by environmental shortcomings, and aquarium people can help troubleshoot those issues in, too.

In general, sick animals should get immediate veterinary attention. You can search for a qualified exotics vet here.


----------



## Chris S (Apr 12, 2016)

ADF's commonly get bloat, and the main cause is usually poor water quality.

You should try to see a vet. You may be able to relieve trapped air/liquid by performing aspiration on the frog as well, but unless you are really comfortable with doing that, I would highly suggest a vet.

Amphibian Ringers solution may help the frog as well.


----------



## Ponyo456 (12 mo ago)

Any advice for performing an aspiration?


----------



## Chris S (Apr 12, 2016)

Ponyo456 said:


> Any advice for performing an aspiration?


Be very careful, because you can puncture internal organs if you are not careful.

I have performed it as needed on frogs before (not dart frogs, funny enough I have lots of them but have never had one with bloating issues).

If you follow instagram at all, check out my username (forth_cs), I did a post a few weeks ago about it with images, as I have a few leftover FB toads from a large clutch that have bloat. If that doesn't help, feel free to send a PM here or on instagram.


----------



## Ponyo456 (12 mo ago)

UPDATE- Did the aspiration with a family member's help and I think it was a success! We sucked a lot of air out of him but so far he seems and looks much better. As soon as I put him back in the tank he swam to the bottom and is now currently chilling with my other frog. The bloat is gone but there's a lump that's developed on his back that I think came from the lack of moisture on his back from sitting at the water's surface. I hope it goes away in time but thank you guys for the help, I don't think he would have made it otherwise


----------



## Chris S (Apr 12, 2016)

Ponyo456 said:


> UPDATE- Did the aspiration with a family member's help and I think it was a success! We sucked a lot of air out of him but so far he seems and looks much better. As soon as I put him back in the tank he swam to the bottom and is now currently chilling with my other frog. The bloat is gone but there's a lump that's developed on his back that I think came from the lack of moisture on his back from sitting at the water's surface. I hope it goes away in time but thank you guys for the help, I don't think he would have made it otherwise


I would check your water quality, and make sure it is top notch. Things like this don't just happen, they are usually secondary to things like poor water quality or otherwise poor conditions.


----------



## IShouldGetSomeSleep (Sep 23, 2021)

As a side note. make sure you are using a reagent test like the one API sells. Test strips are unreliable


----------

